# blokowane pakiety udev systemd aktualizacja Pythona  SOLVED

## truthSEeker71

Witam,

Chciałem przebudować system z nowo zakutalizowanym plikiem make.conf oto on:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE = "debug gptfdisk mmx portage sse sse2 tty-helpers -bindist -tcpd"

PORTDIR = "/usr/portage"

DISTDIR = "${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR = "${PORTDIR}/packages"

# PYTHON_TARGETS = "pyton3_4"  

# Variables for screen, keyboard and mouse 

    

VIDEO_CARDS = "nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES = "evdev"

# Special but not so pretty for me

#FEATURES = "candy"
```

używam do przebudowy komendy:

```
emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world
```

i emerge zwraca mi błąd poblokowanych pakietów:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/lz4-0_p120  USE="{-test} -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libseccomp-2.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/libasyncns-0.8-r3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-games/ode-0.12  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r4  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1  USE="debug*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/perl-5.20.2  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.10.8  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/icu-55.1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.29  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r8  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1p  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libevent-2.0.22  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.16.17  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freetype-2.5.5  USE="debug* -bindist*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kmod-20  USE="debug*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/p11-kit-0.20.7  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/flac-1.3.1-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.46.6  ELIBC="(-glibc%*)" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/pam-1.2.1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.23.1-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/feh-2.9.3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.8.10.2  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/wget-1.16  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r1  USE="debug*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools-12.0.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyxdg-0.25-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r4  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/numpy-1.9.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.42.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/glib-2.42.2  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.30.8-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r2  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.19  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/djvu-3.5.25.3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/lame-3.99.5-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/vim-7.4.273  USE="debug*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/moc-2.5.0  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/nano-2.3.6  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/elinks-0.12_pre6  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/conky-1.9.0-r3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-scheme/guile-1.8.8-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udisks-2.1.4  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.38-r2  USE="debug* -tcpd*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/taglib-1.9.1-r2  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/qca-2.1.0.3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freeglut-2.8.1-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.2-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r7  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.14.2  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/pango-1.36.8  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/poppler-0.32.0  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r4  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/fltk-1.3.2  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.14.13  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.0.3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.3-r5  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/xlockmore-5.45  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.102  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.8.4  USE="debug%*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-3.5.0  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1  USE="debug* -bindist*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/systemd-218-r3  USE="acl gudev introspection kmod lz4 pam policykit seccomp (-apparmor) -audit -cryptsetup -curl -doc -elfutils -gcrypt -http -idn -kdbus -lzma -python -qrcode (-selinux) (-ssl) -sysv-utils -terminal {-test} -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16  USE="debug* systemd*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/gcr-3.14.0  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluez-5.25  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.0-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4* -python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.14.0  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.12.1-r1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/djview-4.9  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.1.12  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20150213  USE="debug* systemd*" 

[ebuild   R   ~] dev-util/codeblocks-13.12  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/openrc-0.17  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/openssh-6.9_p1-r2  USE="debug* -bindist*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r7  USE="-tcpd*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-2.6.3  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.29  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-38.1.1  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] mail-client/thunderbird-38.1.0  USE="debug*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20150214-r1  USE="debug*" 

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-216)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4, sys-apps/systemd-218-r3)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-216)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/udev-216:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,gudev(-),introspection(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-),gudev(-),introspection(-)]) required by (virtual/libgudev-215-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/systemd-218-r3:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-204[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20150213:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

experimental lab linux # emerge --pretend systemd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/lz4-0_p120  USE="{-test} -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libseccomp-2.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/systemd-218-r3  USE="acl gudev introspection kmod lz4 pam policykit seccomp (-apparmor) -audit -cryptsetup -curl -doc -elfutils -gcrypt -http -idn -kdbus -lzma -python -qrcode (-selinux) (-ssl) -sysv-utils -terminal {-test} -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16  USE="debug* systemd*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4 

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-216)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-216)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-218-r3, sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/systemd-218-r3:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    systemd

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/udev-216:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,gudev(-),introspection(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-),gudev(-),introspection(-)]) required by (virtual/libgudev-215-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages
```

Rozumiem z komunikatów, że przyczyną blokady jest udev, lecz wydaje mi się że jest to pakiet istotny dla działania systemu. Zdaje sobię sprawę z tego że jest to popularny błąd który można rozwiązać na własną rękę jednak boję się po prostu aby nie zepsuć sobie systemu. A więc jak można rozwiązać ten konflik tak żeby wszystko działało?   :Smile: Last edited by truthSEeker71 on Thu Aug 27, 2015 7:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## robertsurma

Małymi żmudnymi krokami. Wprowadzaj po jednej fladze i aktualizuj @world... potem następną flagę, itd.... W razie potrzeby minusuj flagi.

Dłużej nieaktualizowany system tak ma.

BTW, na pewno chcesz mieć systemd?

----------

## truthSEeker71

Bardzo dziękuje za odpowiedź.   :Smile: 

Hmm... Aktualizuje system poprzez:

```
emerge --sync

emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

Uzywam tych komend jakoś co 3 dni więc wydaje mi się że system jest aktualny. Jeślu chodzi o systemd to w zasadzie nie znam plusów i minusów tego pakietu więc póki co jest mi obojętny. Odnośnie flag bo nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem zalecasz wprowadzanianie wszystkich flag USE "małymi żmudnymi krokami" czy chodzi ci tylko o te flagi które chciałem pozmieniać?

----------

## Xywa

A próbowałeś python-updater?

----------

## znal

sys-fs/udev i sys-apps/systemd nie może być zainstalowany jednocześnie. Więcej szczegółów na Gentoo Wiki: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Installation

----------

## truthSEeker71

Dziękuję za link do wiki, bardzo edukacyjny materiał.   :Smile:  Udało mi się zakualizować Pythona używając:

```
python-updater
```

Dziękuje za pomoc!   :Smile: 

----------

